# TOLL, SURCHARGE, & FEE that can be passed to Riders



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Does the below section From Uber rider site mean we can ask for extra charge when dropping in a far city , where there is no chance in hell to get a ride back?

Other fees: *You may also pay a surcharge or fee charged by your transportation provider for other costs or inconveniences such as* a parking fee to enter a venue *or if your driver may have a long return trip after drop-off.*
*
https://help.uber.com/h/8262fdc7-5617-4406-b9f7-f411401a592e*


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmmm, what venues don't have a place to drop off a passenger without paying to park? Don't think I've ever seen one.

Obviously if you have to pay to get access to the drop off or pickup location, the rider should pay that.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm thinking it's when you drive a ride out of your city. Or your zone. I'm not sure how you go about getting paid extra for it.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I think they trying to cover situations where you outside your zone and the app shuts off....Good to know you can always go back and ask for "inconvenience fee"


----------

